# What pipe is this? Stanwell something...



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm sorry I was planning on bidding on this one pipe, but lost it, because I overslept. :|

I really like this pipe and would like to find another like it. It might be a filter pipe...

What Stanwell pipe model is this?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I will simply call it the "AWESOME".:fish:

sorry I have no idea what it is, but it is in fact AWESOME.:nod::tease:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it's either the Zebrano line, or the Brazilia line... i've had one like that.
there should be a stamping on the bottom of it that says what it is.
oh, just read that you lost out on a bid....

my guess is in the first sentence of my post. Zebrano or Brazilia... i've had both.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

IHT said:


> it's either the Zebrano line, or the Brazilia line... i've had one like that.
> there should be a stamping on the bottom of it that says what it is.
> oh, just read that you lost out on a bid....
> 
> my guess is in the first sentence of my post. Zebrano or Brazilia... i've had both.


I checked the difference. I'm sure it's a Brazilia. Thanks!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Is this the same pipe without the brazilia wood insert?










If so, it says its a 186 Stanwell Pipes


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> Is this the same pipe without the brazilia wood insert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bowl is a little more asymmetric, angling outwards. Though this may sound stupid, I prefer more symmetric shape bowls, and tend to try avoid pipes that seem too phallic to me. (I'm a college student, so we're much cruder and I'd probably get picked on by friends and random people haha).

It is very similar though! Thanks for helping.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like that 186, but that's more of a cobra shape, the one in the OP looks to be more of a brandy.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

gorgeous.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> I like that 186, but that's more of a cobra shape, the one in the OP looks to be more of a brandy.


I dunno dude. When the angle of the photos are different sometimes the lines look different too. Stanwell only does so many shapes and the stem style narrows that down even more. Here's a shape chart from 2008

2008 Pipes by STANWELL


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess it could be. There aren't too many other shapes like that in the catalog.


----------

